# über 50jährigen Freunde



## Krone1 (18 Juni 2013)

Für alle meine älteren
Freunde...
Die meisten meiner über 50jährigen Freunde
sollten nachfolgenden Ratschlag beherzigen,
wenn sie an den Strand gehen.



 

Je älter man wird, desto wichtiger ist es
die Nase vor der Sonne zu schützen.


----------



## Punisher (18 Juni 2013)

die Dinger werfen ordentlich Schatten


----------



## romanderl (18 Juni 2013)

:d :d :d :d


----------



## Padderson (18 Juni 2013)

ok, ich bin dann mal weg


----------



## comatron (20 Juni 2013)

Von zwei Möglichkeiten hat er die dritte gewählt - ist halt Mist, wenn die Erinnerung nachlässt.


----------

